# Ho do I remove a pocket hole plug?



## ndillon (Jul 21, 2009)

Do any of you have any tips on removing a pocket hole plug? I need to take a piece off that I prematurely plugged up.

Do I just need to drill a screw into it and pull it out or what? They are the paint grade wooden plugs from Kreg.

Thanks


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

That may work if it's not glued in. Use a pick to punch a little hoel to start the screw and hand tighten it in then pull.

If it is glued in and you can clamp the jig there maybe you could drill it out with a regular drill bit just to the head of the screw and use a pick to clean out the rest so you can get a screwdriver in the slots. Use the jig drill bit to start the hole just like using a centering bit then switch to the regular bit that way less chance of it walking.


----------



## DaveInMontana (Mar 8, 2009)

If not glued, I use a chisel to get a 'bite' on it and push it back out.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Sometimes you can use a screw as a push clamp. 
Drill a smaller-than-the-screw hole in the plug. Turn a coarse threaded screw into the hole until it bottoms out on the pocket screw. Then turn slowly with firm pressure. The plug will be forced outward as the screw pushes against the pocket screw. This will work as long as the screw threads have full purchase and don't strip and hopefully you didn't do such a good job gluing this particular plug.


----------



## DaveHuber (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had the problem before.

I re-drilled it with the Kreg Jig. I had a bit that the pilot had broken off that I did not throw away.
Worked ok.

You may be able to use a similar sized twist bit.

I did not get all the plug out, but enough that I could get in with a pick and a probe to remove enough of the plug to get the driver bit in and remove the screw.

Good luck!


----------

